# Whaaaaaa! Dagoba Owned By Hershey's!



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

BLECK! JUST FOUND OUT DAGOBA ORGANIC PRODUCTS IS OWNED BY HERSHEY















and this SUCKS! I certanlity don't & won't support Hershey's as they are *known for child slave chocolates*! baaaaaaaah









http://www.slashfood.com/2006/10/20/...s-buys-dagoba/

OH AND I'M SOOO SURE HERSHEY'S IS COMMITTED TO ORGANICS, COME ON!

well.... there's gotta be some good org. chocolates not owned by giant's!


----------



## Mrs.Bufford (May 30, 2007)

At least its not owned by Nestle.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I really liked Dagoba, too.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I love dagoba.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs.Bufford* 
At least its not owned by Nestle.

true but *both companies suck, in my op!*


----------



## queendom lady (Nov 27, 2006)

Fred Schilling made a thought provoking defense for selling out but i'm still left saddened. he got $17 mil. the shmuck.
i guess i've been in the dark cause i didn't know about schaffen-berger and green and blacks!
it all sucks.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Other than being a large, mainstream company, what is wrong with Hershey's?


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Other than being a large, mainstream company, what is wrong with Hershey's?

probably because recently they shut down some operations here andi think in canada as well. hershey the city/park/ etc is still going quite strong


----------



## queendom lady (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Other than being a large, mainstream company, what is wrong with Hershey's?

hershy's and nestle have both been sited for using forced child labor in their cacao plantations


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

thank you. i did not know that. Good things to know, although I haven't bought any of their stuff in ages, it will influence potential purchases.


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Drat! Scharffen-Berger is my favorite.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo








I don't care his reasons. Sounds like a bunch of between the lines jargin.







I don't trust big co's.... next we will see things like 'natural' flavors, vanillin and other crap to slide right in to the bars and be sold at walmart and target. Big co's have no integrity whatsoever.

Great, now what chocolates can I buy? equal exchange is still good right?


----------



## rinnerin (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queendom lady* 
Fred Schilling made a thought provoking defense for selling out but i'm still left saddened. he got $17 mil. the shmuck.
i guess i've been in the dark cause i didn't know about schaffen-berger and green and blacks!
it all sucks.

What?! What is wrong with Green and Black's?

Tell me more please







:


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixie-n-hertwoboys* 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo








I don't care his reasons. Sounds like a bunch of between the lines jargin.







I don't trust big co's.... next we will see things like 'natural' flavors, vanillin and other crap to slide right in to the bars and be sold at walmart and target. Big co's have no integrity whatsoever.

Great, now what chocolates can I buy? equal exchange is still good right?

I'm pretty sure equal exchange is good, hopefully someone will know for sure.


----------



## queendom lady (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rinnerin* 
What?! What is wrong with Green and Black's?

Tell me more please







:

this


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

oh for crap's sake!!!







: i'm trying SO hard to keep my chocolate purchases fair trade- what the heck will be left at this rate?!?!


----------



## rinnerin (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queendom lady* 
this

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## absinthe (Mar 16, 2004)

There is an mdc mama here who has started a fabulous organic chocolate company...


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *absinthe* 
There is an mdc mama here who has started a fabulous organic chocolate company...

Please PM with the info about this if you can't post it. I am a chocolate addict!


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
Please PM with the info about this if you can't post it. I am a chocolate addict!


PM me with it, too!


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

There is a *terrific* fair trade, organic chocolate company based out of Seattle called Theo's. Check it out.


----------



## cheenya (Dec 17, 2001)

Divine chocolate really is my favorite that I find in many stores. From their website

Quote:

Divine is the Fairtrade chocolate company *co-owned by the cocoa farmers cooperative Kuapa Kokoo*, who not only receive a fair price for their cocoa but also share in the company's profit.
It is available through United Foods (which supplies many food co-ops throughout the United States). It can also be ordered from their website.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

I didn't even know about Hershey. What a bummer.


----------



## MamaVolpe (Feb 27, 2006)

What about Newman's Own? I love their milk chocolate bar but don't know much about the company itself.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaVolpe* 
What about Newman's Own? I love their milk chocolate bar but don't know much about the company itself.

The company is owned by Paul Newman ( I know him and his pilot and a variety of others around him.) He is an extremely charitable person and gives extensively to many groups. The company is committed to fair trade and organic with strict standards. In short, buy, buy, buy and don't feel bad in the least.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *absinthe* 
There is an mdc mama here who has started a fabulous organic chocolate company...


oh, pm me too, if you can't post!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
Other than being a large, mainstream company, what is wrong with Hershey's?

*child slave chocolate!*


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *absinthe* 
There is an mdc mama here who has started a fabulous organic chocolate company...

please, please pm me too with it!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

cool, off to check Theos & Divine......Anymore?????



































: love


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh, man, and I thought Hershey's was the "good" brand to buy- pretty much in the supermarket there's a choice between Nestle or Hershey cocoa powder.

Is Trader Joe's cocoa powder OK?


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mischievium* 
There is a *terrific* fair trade, organic chocolate company based out of Seattle called Theo's. Check it out.

Thank you for this! I live in Seattle and shop at PCC but somehow have never noticed this chocolate







: I'll seek it out next time


----------



## alexysmommy (Mar 9, 2005)

well i just read the article on hershey, and i dont get what the big deal is. it doesnt say that hershey DOES buy their cocoa from those places, it says it is trying to find out, and if they do, then they are recommending other places. did i miss something?


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

_Is Trader Joe's cocoa powder OK?_

I doubt it--our friends brought some TJs truffles over for New Year's eve. The label said "organic" all over it--I bet they would have boasted about fair trade just as prominently if they'd been able to.

So where can I get FT chocolate baking items--cocoa powder, bakers chocolate, chocolate chips, that sort of thing? I've looked through a few of these websites and they seem to deal more in candy type chocolate.
Jen


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Here is a very useful chart of who owns which 'organic' company.

The Green & Black isn't on it though.

I love Endangered Species. Does anyone know if that's still okay?

Aven


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Bugs* 
_Is Trader Joe's cocoa powder OK?_

I doubt it--our friends brought some TJs truffles over for New Year's eve. The label said "organic" all over it--I bet they would have boasted about fair trade just as prominently if they'd been able to.

So where can I get FT chocolate baking items--cocoa powder, bakers chocolate, chocolate chips, that sort of thing? I've looked through a few of these websites and they seem to deal more in candy type chocolate.
Jen

TJ's cocoa powder does say 'fair trade' on it.

I like Rapunzel cocoa powder. I think it's pretty good, but it seems you never know...

Aven


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

yeah i'm wondering abt. Rapunzel too........anyone???


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avendesora* 
Here is a very useful chart of who owns which 'organic' company.

The Green & Black isn't on it though.

I love Endangered Species. Does anyone know if that's still okay?

Aven

thanks for this..had not seen the updated version.. cargill owns french meadow.......holy mother!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexysmommy* 
well i just read the article on hershey, and i dont get what the big deal is. it doesnt say that hershey DOES buy their cocoa from those places, it says it is trying to find out, and if they do, then they are recommending other places. did i miss something?

Did you get a chance to read that they DO make their chocolate by child slave labor? THAT IS A HUGE DEAL IN MY OP..............


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mischievium* 
There is a *terrific* fair trade, organic chocolate company based out of Seattle called Theo's. Check it out.

YAY! THANKS !THEY DO LOOK GREAT!


----------



## alexysmommy (Mar 9, 2005)

does anyone have any newer articles on hershey? everything i am finding is from 2004.


----------



## alexysmommy (Mar 9, 2005)

this is what i read in the link posted

"The resolution calls on Hershey's management to report to shareholders on all the company's cocoa supply sources _and aims to determine whether Hershey is_ purchasing cocoa from Cargill, Archer Daniels Midland, and Nestle, all of which are being sued for purchasing cocoa from farms that use forced labor."

"Hershey shareholders need to know if the company's cocoa is being purchased from these farms, and if Hershey is at risk of adverse publicity or lawsuits if there's a chance that illegal child or slave labor is involved"

"if theres a chance" does not tell me that this is what they are doing. Is there a follow up to this article?


----------



## carnelian (Feb 24, 2006)

link


----------



## melissel (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *absinthe* 
There is an mdc mama here who has started a fabulous organic chocolate company...

I think you should post this! As long as it's not you, it's not against the rules, is it? I see people touting MDC WAHMs all the time! And if you can't post it, can you PM me about it too?









Also, isn't there some company that co-op mamas order from all the time? Now I have to go search Cutie Patootie's co-ops!

ETA that I just realized who the WAHM is--I read her blog faithfully







I don't think they're selling retail yet though, are they? And Sjaak's is the other company I was thinking of. Boy, a cup of coffee will do wonders for a cobwebby brain!


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
Thank you for this! I live in Seattle and shop at PCC but somehow have never noticed this chocolate







: I'll seek it out next time










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avena* 
YAY! THANKS !THEY DO LOOK GREAT!






























You are both very welcome! If you live in the area, they do tours, but call ahead because they can be popular. Their confections are FABULOUS and their Bread and Chocolate bar may sound strange, but I think it's wonderful







. (I promise, I don't work there, they are not paying me to say this







.)


----------

